# Cissus rhombifolia and Codonanthe



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anyone know if these two do well in viviariums? The first seems to be a common houseplant(common name grape ivy), but might get a bit big. Second one is an epiphytic Gesneriad sorta like Columnea. I'm tempted to try the first if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I know amizonicus does great. Grape Ivy would grow even easier I would think as it need barely any light.

I know the epiphytic gesnariads get huge, I had no idea they belonged to the same genus.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello stchupa: Are you/have you grown rhombifolia youself? I have 2 rooted cuttings of amazonicus throwing new leaves in my tank currently. But I'm wondering how rhombifolia would like the humidity. If this species works its kinda surprising it isn't more commonly used. Its either been passed up or has some serious flaw I'm unaware of.

For the genus thing, you mean Cissus? If the Cissus then I definetly agree with you, they look totally different. I think the family they are in is the same one as grapes also! 

While epiphytyic gesneriads might get large(hard to imagine), I wouldn't mind them taking over the tank with all those flowers, and creeping fig also gets pretty big.  As long as they stay nice looking and flower when trimmed its fine by me. Just means more chances to share them.

Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That Cissus I have no experience with but I do have a few species of Codonanthe. From what I gather, they would make EXCELLENT terrarium subjects. They are epiphytic and like to climb and have great flowers. They will be going in my next vert for sure.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

What species of Codonanthe do you have? If you become or know of someone who is a supplier of these let me know. Be sure to let us know how things turn out when you try them.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Hello stchupa: Are you/have you grown rhombifolia youself?


If by that you mean 'grape ivy' then yes but only as a house plant. It'd burn under bright light, I would think. But would work nice in a low light vertical. I dpon't know if the humidy would have an efffect. They root in water quite easily.



> I have 2 rooted cuttings of amazonicus throwing new leaves in my tank currently. I'm wondering how they'd like the humidity. If this species works its kinda surprising it isn't more commonly used. Its either been passed up or has some serious flaw I'm unaware of.


I love that plant, there's no vine that works/looks as good as that does. I've never had a problem with it but it does have some type of dormancy/slow growth/ leaf dropping period that I think people are discouraged from as most probaly think it's dead and pull it. I think it does this when starved as well but then all of a sudden it goes crazy then stops again to catch its breath, sorta speak.



> For the genus thing, you mean rhombifolia and amazonicus or the 2nd plant?


Epiphytic gesnariads being cissus.



> While epiphytyic gesneriads might get large(hard to imagine), I wouldn't mind them taking over the tank with all those flowers, and creeping fig also gets pretty big.  As long as they stay nice looking and flower when trimmed its fine by me. Just means more chances to share them.
> 
> Thanks!


When I think of epiphytic gesnariads, I think of the drapping variety that grows top to bottom and get 20 ft. long. I'm not sure what you're thinking of. They could be trimmed, but I think that would be to easily noticable with those plants.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Should I be able to find grape ivy at a Home Depot or similar store?

Bad wording on my part gesneriads aren't related to Cissus. 

Here's the gesneriad type I'm talking of. This one is pretty big, but it seems like a pretty trimmable plant. Again, creeping fig can cover huge areas on a building. Not too sure if they are kept in check in a viv solely by trimming though. 
http://www.gesneriads.ca/images/110.jpg


Here's Grape Ivy, Cissus rhombifolia. I think its the only plant with that name.
http://hflp.sdstate.edu/ho311/Indoor_im ... ifolia.JPG


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Should I be able to find grape ivy at a Home Depot or similar store?


I would think so, it's not rare by any means.



> Bad wording on my part gesneriads aren't related to Cissus.
> 
> Here's the gesneriad type I'm talking of. This one is pretty big, but it seems like a pretty trimmable plant.
> http://www.gesneriads.ca/images/110.jpg


[/quote]

That's a nice plant. The ones I was thinking of are more of a single stem than a vine.
That should be easily trimmable.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hope to be able to stop by HD or somewhere and pick up one to try.

After some more looking it seems gesneriads are a group of plants with a lot of unused viv potential.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a few different species I need to try. I have a couple of Aeschynanthus, Codonanthe, xCodonatanthus, Columnea, Nematanthus, Episcia and I think thats it. So far, I've done A. longicaulis and 1 Columnea. Both of which are awesome.

I've tried this Episcia in a viv style grow out tank and its doing great...










This is one of the Codonanthe I have...


















Here's a Columnea I'd like to try sometime soon...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone always has pictures. Those are great. Now for some notes on epiphytic Gesneriads. Here's what I know. The following families of Gesneriad are mostly epiphytic:

Aeschynanthus
Columnea
Codonanthe
Nematanthus
There are a few others but this get's the bulk of them. Many of these genra have small growing species such as Aeschynanthus gracilis, Columnea microphylla, Codonanthe gracilis and Nematanthus wettsteinii. There are many others and this group of families also have some of the most bazaar flowers of the genus. Here is Aeschynanthus minor.








This plant trails well in a basket and what you see here are not the flowers but the emerging flowers from the calyx. It loves to climb and would do well as most of these would in a terrarium.
There are many other Gesneriads that are perfectly suited to terrariums and I suggest you all try one or two. By the way, the Episcia Antone had a picture of is Silver Skies and is one of the few Episias that does not get large and is perfect for the terrarium.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

How big do the bigger epiphytic gesneriads get?(say, Columnea gloriosa)

Also, I have what appears to be Episcia lilacina. How big should I expect it to get?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Columnea gloriosa has a trailing habit in a basket so I suspect in a terrarium it will crawl on anything available to grasp to with it's roots. The leaves are small but there is probably no limit to a stems length.
Episcia liliciana stays fairly small for Episcias so it is a good choice and it's one of the true species so that's even better in my mind. Getting the light right for Episcias in a terrrium is a little tricky. Many tend to want to grow straight up and I have seen this growth habit in low light and high light. If it is growing and the leaves are horizontal you have it right.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, I tend to be more interested in the true species but as I said it only appears to be lilacina...sold as Episcia sp. I suppose when it flowers blue or white that should clear it up? Some appear to be trying to grow up(lengh of stem between leaves long). I'm guessing if I don't want that I could just chop them down though. I originally started with 2 cuttings but as I was removing them they snapped apart so now I have around 5 plants. 

I guess in a terrarium the Columneas would show best given some soil high up on your background close to some branches they could clamber around on.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Columnea gloriosa has a trailing habit in a basket so I suspect in a terrarium it will crawl on anything available to grasp to with it's roots. The leaves are small but there is probably no limit to a stems length.
> Episcia liliciana stays fairly small for Episcias so it is a good choice and it's one of the true species so that's even better in my mind. Getting the light right for Episcias in a terrrium is a little tricky. Many tend to want to grow straight up and I have seen this growth habit in low light and high light. *If it is growing and the leaves are horizontal you have it right.*


 :mrgreen:



As far as Columneas in a viv, I have grown 1 species. I think its called, Columnea "Broget-Savenger" or something like that. Its fairly common. It just rambled about all over the viv and climbed up and over everything. I think it would look the best planted really high in a vert in a pot dug into the background and allowed to trail downwards toward the ground. That would look awesome.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well I got a little bit of grape ivy and popped it into the tank. I've read it needs good soil aeration and drainage and prefers to dry out between waterings(but then, doesn't just about everything?).


----------

